# Puppia harness a-b-c



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

After reading a few threads here, I bought the Puppia harness a while ago, but I bought it in style C, similar to http://www.puppiaus.com/index.php/gia-harness-c.html. It's nice, and it does fit okay, but I don't think the position of the "leg holes" is ideal. 
At the time I looked at the measurements for several puppia harnesses and our puppy didn't really match any of them well (xs in one measurement and S in another) but this seemed to be the closest. Since we're keeping him in a puppy cut, I want to buy another Puppia harness, and I'm guessing one of the other styles might be better for the proportions of a Havanese. I'm leaning towards the traditional style A only because I don't like the appearance of a vest as much, but I wondered if anyone had tried multiple styles and preferred one fit over another.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

I have style A and B and really like B. The distance between the collar and clasp ruins fit on type A for my dogs.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

The Puppia harness is my favorite for Truffles, but doesn't fit Scout. I always get the Soft Vest Harness B. The velcro closure makes it easy to get on and is secure. The mesh is soft and there are no straps to adjust with the velcro closure. It comes in lot's of colors too.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I haven't found a vest-type harness that doesn't mat my long hair dogs. (Pixel can wear anything) These are the harnesses I currently like best for all three of mine:

https://store.petsafe.net/3in1-harn...jqs0rTCk-r-T6GucW1e15AJiRC-4VUYBoCaLgQAvD_BwE

They are a bit fiddly to adjust the first time, but what I LIKE about them is that they are adjustable in so many places, that you really end up with a "custom" fit once it is adjusted. And they are VERY adjustable... There IS an even smaller size that would probably fit Shama-sized Havanese. But mine range form 10 lb Pixel to 17 lb Kodi, 10" to 11 1/2", and ALL THREE of mine were the XS. My first one was for Panda, and I was SO surprised to find that hers adjusted far enough in both directions to fit the other two.

The things I really like are that there is NO restriction of the shoulders and no rubbing there. So even though it has more straps, I get less matting than with my Sensible harnesses. There is a front clip for a dog that pulls, but also a back clip for one that doesn't. (or for one that is LEARNING not to pull, you can change the leash position as needed) While I much prefer my dogs to be in crates in the car, in a pinch, these are DESIGNED to be s sturdy car harness. And... ALL the clip points are on the dog's back or shoulder (if you choose not to slip it over the dog's head) so with my long haired ones, I'm not constantly working not to pinch hair in the clips.

These are a very different option than the Puppia harnesses, but I thought that people with dogs in coat would like to hear about this one too.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

krandall said:


> These are a very different option than the Puppia harnesses, but I thought that people with dogs in coat would like to hear about this one too.


Just from our puppy getting a little long and shaggy before being groomed last week I could tell a difference between the Puppia and our strap harness and the potential for matting. I've also read a lot of threads asking for help with matting from the mesh harnesses when the coat starts to grow! But I love our little guy in a puppy cut and I can't imagine keeping him long. In case you haven't noticed, my nickname for him is still, "Puppy." I mostly call him by his name when I give him a command. I tried to stop doing it for a while but then I realized he actually recognizes both so I'm not worried about it anymore. Poor guy has to deal with my issues with wanting my kids to stay little and my puppy to stay a puppy! Anyway, I do really love the Puppia with a puppy cut. Easy to get on and soft.

I do think I'll look at this to replace the strappy one I have at some point, just to have a better light alternative for occasions when we might be out longer or especially active.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

I agree that the mesh vest types cause matting. 

However, my walks around this development includes not only people and pups, but deer, crows, squirrels, hawks and snakes. My dog (Zoey) becomes overwhelmed by the deer and squirrel sightings, and I get distracted often in talking back to the crows, so at times I find myself pulling on the leashes and thus on those harnesses. The padded, larger coverage ones make me feel better about my pulling. 

I tried the ones with the hooks in front and the dogs do walk much prettier with them (until there is a deer). I don't think it hurts to have squishy harnesses on hand for nature walks. My pets have a much less disciplined humamma than do Karen's pups. I have to pay for my tendency to become distracted by combing out matted Havanese hair.

My six pound Zoe/Zoey is convinced she is a fierce deerhound.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

I've got the puppia type a (slip over the head) for Perry and one similar to the one Karen mentioned (though a much cheaper version). I tend to use the thin / strappy one for every day as it's much cooler and easier to get one/ off.

The problem I'm currently having is that any of the harnesses I've found hit Perry at the base of the throat - I guess technically they fall slightly before that on his chest, but he's got a very prominent bone right below his throat so every harness slides upwards a little and hits the bottom of his throat (it is positioned right as compared to all the pictures I see of harnesses). It's not nearly as bad as a collar, but when he pulls on it (not often, but the attempts to run around right now are doing it) it makes him cough.

I was looking at one that sits as more of a 'v' on their chest - does anyone have any experience with these and do they hit them lower on the chest (at least in the middle)?
https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product..._sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=AGHHWR44Z3OLM

It still looks like it hits the front of the chest in the same place.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

I use several different harnesses....I have a rolled leather one I really like for just quick loose leash walks - no matting - but he is really between sizes so he can back of the harness. Therefore, I don't let anyone else use it with him.






The walker and dog sitter use this one. And I use it for class and longer walks or hikes. I took Loki to the store and tried on several harnesses. This one adjusted best and doesn't restrict his shoulders. The picture looks like it only adjust at the buckle but there is a Velcro strip under the name badge that adjusts across the chest. Once adjusted it slips over his head and buckles easily.






I used this soft soy step in harness the first year. Loki finally grew out of it. Now I like the over head one better but I would go back to this one. I still use the leash.

Amazon.com : Coastal Pet Products #14945 1 Inch Wide x 38 Inch Soy Comfort Harness - Cranberry : Pet Halter Harnesses : Pet Supplies

I also have a Sensible front hook harness but he has for the most part quit pulling so I don't use it much anymore.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> I've got the puppia type a (slip over the head) for Perry and one similar to the one Karen mentioned (though a much cheaper version). I tend to use the thin / strappy one for every day as it's much cooler and easier to get one/ off.
> 
> The problem I'm currently having is that any of the harnesses I've found hit Perry at the base of the throat - I guess technically they fall slightly before that on his chest, but he's got a very prominent bone right below his throat so every harness slides upwards a little and hits the bottom of his throat (it is positioned right as compared to all the pictures I see of harnesses). It's not nearly as bad as a collar, but when he pulls on it (not often, but the attempts to run around right now are doing it) it makes him cough.
> 
> ...


The one I posted can't possibly hit the dog in the throat if it's adjusted properly, because of the belly strap, which keeps the front from riding up. You might want to look into getting one when you are next in the U.S.


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

Melissa, the link you posted is to the gooby x which I have and was recommended by someone on the site. It crosses low on the chest on Cassie so doesn't pull up too high re choking. It has a lot of mesh so I tend to use it when her coat is short or in winter when it doesn't seem too hot on her. I had in the smallest size when she was younger then when I reordered, I had to try twice to get the right one as they have several similar models and I wanted the one I already had but in a larger size. I can double check whether this is the same one.

I have been pretty happy with it but rotate it with others based on weather, coat length between grooming etc.

Update--cassie's gooby harness is a slightly different model than the one you linked to...check the second picture of the black and white dog...cassie's sits low on her chest like his to avoid the neck area.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*hitting the throat*



krandall said:


> The one I posted can't possibly hit the dog in the throat if it's adjusted properly, because of the belly strap, which keeps the front from riding up. You might want to look into getting one when you are next in the U.S.


I'm probably not describing it right - because when I look at the picture of the one that you posted it seems to hit at the exact same spot that Perry's hits. The only way I can describe it is maybe a comparison (on a human) of hitting right below the adam's apple - but the bone there is prominent and it can slide up slightly if he's pulling.

The biggest difference between the one you posted and his current one is that the straps all come up together to the hook on his whereas the one you posted the hook is more attached to the strap that comes from the belly. So, might need to try that one instead.


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

Melissa, here is a picture of Cassie wearing her gooby x...it show how the x falls well below the neck line, if that is what your are looking for. Cassie is not a puller and walks loose leash very well, but recently we had an incident (car crash near us, very loud, scary) and she bolted. The harness she was wearing pulled up across her neck (her tri ponti harness which I really liked) and scared me a little, although it was still lower than where a collar would have hit, so I decided to return to the gooby although she is due in 2 weeks for grooming and is pretty furry for a mesh.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*gooby*



Cassandra said:


> Melissa, here is a picture of Cassie wearing her gooby x...it show how the x falls well below the neck line, if that is what your are looking for. Cassie is not a puller and walks loose leash very well, but recently we had an incident (car crash near us, very loud, scary) and she bolted. The harness she was wearing pulled up across her neck (her tri ponti harness which I really liked) and scared me a little, although it was still lower than where a collar would have hit, so I decided to return to the gooby although she is due in 2 weeks for grooming and is pretty furry for a mesh.


Yes, that does look like it sits much lower which is definitely what I want. Perry doesn't pull that much, but when he does that cough bothers me. Plus he's always in a puppy coat so the fluff shouldn't be a major issue. I'll have to order one and try that.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> I'm probably not describing it right - because when I look at the picture of the one that you posted it seems to hit at the exact same spot that Perry's hits. The only way I can describe it is maybe a comparison (on a human) of hitting right below the adam's apple - but the bone there is prominent and it can slide up slightly if he's pulling.
> 
> The biggest difference between the one you posted and his current one is that the straps all come up together to the hook on his whereas the one you posted the hook is more attached to the strap that comes from the belly. So, might need to try that one instead.


Yes, it is the fact that the front loop is held down by the belly strat that keeps this one from interfering with either throat or shoulders.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Cassandra said:


> Melissa, here is a picture of Cassie wearing her gooby x...it show how the x falls well below the neck line, if that is what your are looking for. Cassie is not a puller and walks loose leash very well, but recently we had an incident (car crash near us, very loud, scary) and she bolted. The harness she was wearing pulled up across her neck (her tri ponti harness which I really liked) and scared me a little, although it was still lower than where a collar would have hit, so I decided to return to the gooby although she is due in 2 weeks for grooming and is pretty furry for a mesh.


Yes, I really liked the way the Gooby fit, and used it for Panda when she was a puppy. But as her coat grew in, it just caused too much matting.


----------

